# Introducing Google Gnome



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This* showed up at the bottom of my Google home page this morning...






*note the end of the URL linked above is "...campaign=gnome_aprilfools_2017"


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was looking to see if HLG might be a member here and got this instead :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HLG is not a member. I've talked to him about the site.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

ATY's HLG was in full denial mode the last time I PM'ed him (back when PM's were allowed). Thinking Ware and others were evil site hackers thanks to the insinuations of the moderators, he became indignant when I had proof his claims had no merit. He won't stoop to join TLF unless he has a  Road to Damascus moment.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ATY's HLG was in full denial mode the last time I PM'ed him (back when PM's were allowed). Thinking Ware and others were evil site hackers thanks to the insinuations of the moderators, he became indignant when I had proof his claims had no merit. He won't stoop to join TLF unless he has a  Road to Damascus moment.


It's a real shame, he was a masterful Meme maker.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ATY's HLG was in full denial mode the last time I PM'ed him (back when PM's were allowed). Thinking Ware and others were evil site hackers thanks to the insinuations of the moderators, he became indignant when I had proof his claims had no merit. He won't stoop to join TLF unless he has a  Road to Damascus moment.
> ...


It is. And I generally just enjoyed his posts.


----------

